# Brown Sugar?



## wurkenman (Nov 24, 2016)

I am new to this so please bear with me. I just started smoking and my passion will be bacon. I will also do others, but we love bacon. I looked at dozens of recipes and it seems like all of them call for brown sugar. Is there some reason for this besides flavor? I typically shy away from meats that have a sweet taste. I prefer more robust smoke and or hot spicy foods.

Just curious.

Terry


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2016)

wurkenman said:


> I am new to this so please bear with me. I just started smoking and my passion will be bacon. I will also do others, but we love bacon. I looked at dozens of recipes and it seems like all of them call for brown sugar. Is there some reason for this besides flavor? I typically shy away from meats that have a sweet taste. I prefer more robust smoke and or hot spicy foods.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Terry


Some guys use other Sugar too, however I prefer Brown Sugar.

Sugar will counteract the Salt in the cure, but I have never tasted any of the sugar I used.

Here is one of my "Bacon Step by Steps":

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 24, 2016)

You don't need to use brown sugar (I'm assuming this is for a wet or dry brine?) But you do need some type of sugar, whether it be brown, white, syrup, or what have you, to balance out the saltiness in the brine. If you like it less sweet, then just experiment using less sugar until you find the amount that suits your tastes.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 24, 2016)

You don't need sugar at all if you don't like sweet bacon (I don't). If it tastes too salty (sugar counteracts a bit the salty taste) just reduce the salt. My bacon tastes less salty than store bought (which uses sugar in cure).


----------



## wurkenman (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks guys. The first batch of bacon I tried I did use 1/4 the amount of the brown sugar, just in case. I was using a wet brine.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 24, 2016)

It's been stuck in my head that a chemical reaction of some sort happens between the salt and sugar that works the magic. I don't know where I read  that. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 24, 2016)

Many of us here, myself included, use Pop's Brine. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

It's pretty basic, but it's fool-proof, and you can modify the salt and sugars, and add other flavors to suit your tastes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2016)

The sugar & salt + cure#1 is a standard formula for curing bacon.

You can also add other spices to the mix if you desire.

After the bacon is cured, then the cure mixture is rinsed off the bacon.

At this point you can soak the bacon in water for a couple of hours to remove any excess salt.

Now you are ready to add whatever kind of seasoning you want.

Some use brown sugar, or maple syrup.

I don't like sweet bacon either, so I use black pepper, granulated garlic, & granulated onion.

Then after drying, into the smoker for COLD smoking.

Here's how I do it, it may give you some ideas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-grandson-so-i-made-bacon-steps-q-view-galore

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 24, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> Many of us here, myself included, use Pop's Brine. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine
> 
> It's pretty basic, but it's fool-proof, and you can modify the salt and sugars, and add other flavors to suit your tastes.


Yep, that's what we use for bacon. It's so simple I don't know why anyone would dry cure. I toss in a dollop of Maple flavoring as well. We like it sweet [emoji]9786[/emoji]️


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Yep, that's what we use for bacon.* It's so simple I don't know why anyone would dry cure. *I toss in a dollop of Maple flavoring as well. We like it sweet [emoji]9786[/emoji]️


Since you asked, some of us think Dry Curing with TQ has more flavor, because you don't have it soaking in a Gallon of water for weeks, washing the flavor away.

But it's all a personal preference. It's all good.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 25, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Since you asked, some of us think Dry Curing with TQ has more flavor, because you don't have it soaking in a Gallon of water for weeks, washing the flavor away.
> 
> But it's all a personal preference. It's all good.
> 
> ...


Good point. I hadn't thought of it that way.


----------

